

Why do people keep saying my week-end project? - yyll

What value does that add? Who cares if it's a two hours project? Since there is no possibility people would sacrifice a project's performance to just brag about how quick the implementation was, I see a trend where people might start to lie about the actual hours of work.
======
rycs
I don't think most people refer as a "weekend project" to brag about
performance and how much they did with little time, for me it's a general term
that refers to something you do on your "free" time or time outside your
normal work schedule.

~~~
benmichael
Yep exactly! Something thats perhaps a little different to your 9-5 grind.

------
latch
You either believe what people say or you don't. There are plenty of comments
on HN along the lines of "when I was at google..." or "our site does 500
req/sec". Not sure why weekend project claims would, somehow, be less
trustworthy.

The reason I say it's a weekend project is to let people know that a
relatively small amount of time was spent on it..so it might not have the
polish of a more exhaustive system.

------
HedgeMage
I've always seen it as a way to key people in to the fact that this is
something one did just to try it out, and not something one is emotionally
invested in. Communicating that may, in theory, get people to be more
honest/brutal in their opinions rather than trying to "be nice" about it.

It doesn't necessarily mean "look, I did it in a weekend!" but "hey, I was
messing around with this in my spare time..."

------
pepsi_can
It is a way to convey that the project is somewhat unfinished. Because it is
mostly a personal project, the project may not be entirely accessible, it
might not be the most scalable, it might not be locale sensitive or otherwise
reminds the projects user's that it's not a finished production product.

------
MattBearman
My understanding of weekend project is not that it was developped in one
weekend, but that it has been developped in evenings/weekends by someone who
has a day job.

So it's not really saying it was developped in less than 48 hours, just that
it's not their full-time gig.

------
manish_chhabra
I guess it does not necessarily means 1 weekend project. A week-end project
could be the one I have been working on for past 3 weekends :).

Week days are usually busy with normal work, so weekend is for leisure
development anyway :)

------
veb
"Never let the truth get in the way of a good story"

Honestly, it doesn't really matter if people lie about how long they took,
it'll just make the rest of us rage, and try do better - which in my books, is
good for programmers.

------
systemtrigger
This adjective clarifies nothing. We don't know how many weekends it was or if
you're telling the truth. Besides it's irrelevant what days of the week you
pushed the keys. Call it "a project" or MVP, IMHO.

------
ignifero
when i post weekend projects it usually is 1.5-2 weeks. It's not supposed to
mean something for the time it took to develop, it's more of a generic term to
describe something that is not finished. It's a warning to readers that they
shouldn't be too harsh on details and also that it's not meant to be a
business (but if it does i would be all too happy).

I would gladly use another term if there was one

~~~
nametoremember
WIP (Work In Progress) is usually used for design work, I think. That seems
suitable.

